# Attn: Graphics Professionalsanyone using OS X efficiently on older machine?



## farmboymac (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm considering switching (well...eventually I'll be forced) to OS X, but I have a few good friends that have made the switch and their machine runs sluggishly in programs such as Flash MX, Photoshop, etc. compared to OS 9.

I have a 400 MHz G4, like the person I'm speaking about. Apple is still selling G3 machines, so I don't see why an older machine wouldn't be able to support OS X.

Is OS X not optimizing these programs? My friend has told me that the corporation he works for recently purchased a top-of-the-line G4 and Flash still drags.

I'm not trying to knock OS X, so please, constructive responses only from people who work heavily in Macromedia / Adobe applications.

Thanks.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 20, 2003)

The question isn't if OS X is optimized for those programs, but are they optimized for OS X.  I use a 300 G3 running 10.1.5 and Photoshop 7, InDesign 2, Dreamweaver & Fireworks MX, etc...  It isn't fast, but it's usable.  It works and hasn't let me down, which is more than I can say about the P3 I was running at work.  BTW, I had a dispute with it and it became acquainted with the dumpster.   

I'm going to move my Mac from home to my office at work, and will use one of the office's spare Dell laptops at home for internet only untill they can afford to purchase me a new Mac.

As far as Flash is concerned, most people think it's sluggish on all Macs.  I haven't used anything much newer than mine (Mac wise), so I can't say anything other than it works within reason given the machine I have.  That 600mhz Dell laptop is much more sluggish opening Flash than my Mac.


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 21, 2003)

I am working on a PM 400 with 512 RAM with OS X. It works well. I have Illustrator, Photoshop, Safari, Explorer, Fetch, Flash, and Mail open at once.


----------



## farmboymac (Feb 21, 2003)

Do you have any idea why the coputers I've seen are experiencing some drag?

I've read it could be a video card thing.

So Flash isn't at all clunky for you? I've seen it take as long as 3/4-second just to switch between frames or layers.


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 21, 2003)

it could be a disk first aid need. I have had problems with Flash (more than the standard crap from Macromedia's programming). It does slow down. I blame it on the program. I check out my work on PCs later and the project work fine.

I keep my machine pretty trim, extras wise. Try to clean it up and disk aid the crap out of it.


----------



## farmboymac (Feb 21, 2003)

and the perfomance issues are in the authoring environment.

I will let him know about the Disk First Aid suggestion. It's possible he has spread his system too think with downloads, etc. as well that may be causing a conflict of some sort.

I guess it's hard to tell.


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 21, 2003)

I just boosted my ram a couple months ago and Falsh did run faster, but you might have a different result.


----------



## farmboymac (Feb 21, 2003)

(nm)


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 21, 2003)

http://www.hilbelink.net

I have to add some stuff to it mainly to the portfolio and websites.


----------



## farmboymac (Feb 21, 2003)

How does Flash perform for you in OS X as opposed to OS 9?

I've also heard a lot of font issues in OS X. Do you use Font Reserve? Does it support auto-activation globally?

Also, have you added anything else to your system other than the RAM? i.e. video cards, etc.

Thanks for all of your help in restoring some of my faith in Apple.


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 21, 2003)

I think Flash will never be anything but a beast. More frustrating that taxes themself. But OS X has been fabulous.

As for fonts, nothing bad here.

Also, I can't do anything with my work machine. Bosses have the grip. And my machine at home, I have not money, but it is a 733!

PS - thank you for the compliment


----------

